

#tap_if - a new type of conditional for Ruby - bnorton
https://github.com/bnorton/tap_if

======
bnorton
Instead of assigning a variable or bloating the length of your statements, use
this method to to return the caller and only execute the block if the
condition passes.

User.where(:email => email).first.tap_if(:present?) {|user| user.send_update }

------
bnorton
the magic is here:
<https://github.com/bnorton/tap_if/blob/master/lib/tap_if.rb>

